# Nutsedge



## ashleykennedy27 (Jun 22, 2020)

Hi all, 
I have what looks like an ugly patch of nutsedge. 
I do have sedgehammer available. My question is, being that it's near the end of the season, can I still kill it? 
Also, what can I expect to grow there after it's killed?


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

Is that ALL nutsedge? I would expect to see the yellow or purple flowers on top. Can you give us a better up close picture?

I sprayed Sedgehammer down on 9/25 and all of the nutsedge has started to yellow. Even if the above soil weed dies in the winter the nutlet will still remain in the soil and sprout in the spring.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I don't see anything in that picture that resembles the nutsedge I have. Here's what mine looks like, for comparison:


----------



## ashleykennedy27 (Jun 22, 2020)

@ionicatoms @mjh648 I'll take a close up after work. I'm sure it's nutsedge, or something of the like. It's not Zoysia.


----------



## ashleykennedy27 (Jun 22, 2020)

Here you go. @ionicatoms @mjh648


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

that is kyllinga

@Redtwin in the other thread said sedgehamemr won't work on kyllinga and recommended using dismiss.

Since sedhehammer wasn't that harsh on the lawn I was going to give it a try.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Dismiss will smoke it in 48 hours. With the cooler temps, it should be safe to put down. If you have Sedgehammer on hand, try it first but don't be afraid of hitting it with Dismiss if you don't get a response after a week.


----------



## ashleykennedy27 (Jun 22, 2020)

@Redtwin Thank you! so once it dies, what will happen to the bare spot? Will Zoysia try and grow back there?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

ashleykennedy27 said:


> @Redtwin Thank you! so once it dies, what will happen to the bare spot? Will Zoysia try and grow back there?


You probably have some zoysia mixed in there as it is. It will be thin once you kill all the kyllinga but will definitely fill in. It will be slow to spread until next season but it will spread.


----------

